# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  tribina o djeci u razvodu u kuci ljudskih prava

## ivarica

> Kad se roditelji razvode, najviše će uvijek ispaštati - dijete.  Koja prava ima ima dijete u postupku razvoda i koliko se ta prava  stvarno poštuju? Koje su posljedice roditeljskog sukoba u razvodu braka u  odnosu na dijete? Kako civilizirano i nenasilno razdružiti jednu  zajednicu u kojoj su rođena djeca?
> Na ta i mnoga druga pitanja  pokušat će odgovoriti stručnjaci na tribini "Mama i tata se razvode -  gdje sam tu ja?"
>  Tribina će se održati u srijedu 27. listopada u 17.30 sati, u dvorani  Kuće ljudskih prava, na Selskoj cesti 112 c u Zagrebu. Riječ je o prvoj  javnoj tribini ciklusa "Zrno soli, kaplja mudrosti" Savjetovališta za  prevenciju, medijaciju i suzbijanje svih oblika nasilnog ponašanja u  obitelji organizacije B. a. b. e.
>  Na tribini sudjeluju Sanja Sarnavka, predsjednica organizacije  B.a.b.e., Dražen Lalić, sociolog, Tanja Sever, klinička psihologinja te  Ljubica Matijević Vrsaljko, odvjetnica i koordinatorica pravnog tima B.  a. b. e. Ulaz na tribinu je slobodan.


preuzela sa http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/dodite-...-clanak-208053

----------

